# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  I need help for results

## Norditaliano

Hallo to all, sorry for my English.
I have done the test with Geno.
The results are 50% mediterranean, 31% northern Europe, 17% southwest Asia.
I'm Italian from the north east of Italy.
I need help for the results, thank you.

----------


## mwauthy

> Hallo to all, sorry for my English.
> I have done the test with Geno.
> The results are 50% mediterranean, 31% northern Europe, 17% southwest Asia.
> I'm Italian from the north east of Italy.
> I need help for the results, thank you.


Your results are pretty typical for your location. Was your first reference population Tuscan? According to Natgeo the average Tuscan gets 54% Mediterranean, 17% Southwest Asian, and 28% Northern European.

The Mediterranean and Southwest Asian percentages reflect the farming influence from the Neolithic and the Northern European percentage reflects influences from settlers into Europe prior to farming.

----------


## Norditaliano

> Your results are pretty typical for your location. Was your first reference population Tuscan? According to Natgeo the average Tuscan gets 54% Mediterranean, 17% Southwest Asian, and 28% Northern European.
> 
> The Mediterranean and Southwest Asian percentages reflect the farming influence from the Neolithic and the Northern European percentage reflects influences from settlers into Europe prior to farming.


Thank you mwauthy, Geno has tell to me that the first reference population was Greek, but then I have read the others and Tuscan was the same results.

----------


## Angela

> Hallo to all, sorry for my English.
> I have done the test with Geno.
> The results are 50% mediterranean, 31% northern Europe, 17% southwest Asia.
> I'm Italian from the north east of Italy.
> I need help for the results, thank you.


I would actually be quite surprised if someone from Northeastern Italy got results like these. Those are close to the results for Tuscans, but Northeastern Italians are quite different from Tuscans; they're even different from Northwestern Italians.

Would you please post a screen shot of your results? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Your results are pretty typical for your location. Was your first reference population Tuscan? According to Natgeo the average Tuscan gets 54% Mediterranean, 17% Southwest Asian, and 28% Northern European.
> 
> The Mediterranean and Southwest Asian percentages reflect the farming influence from the Neolithic and the Northern European percentage reflects influences from settlers into Europe prior to farming.


Those posted by OP and commented by you are the results of the old Geno test. Is still avalaible?

There Russians get 18% Southwest Asian and 25% Mediterranean, Germans get 17% Southwest Asian and 36% Mediterranean, British get 17% Southwest Asian and 33% Mediterranean

These below are the reference populations of the current Geno test: Geno 2.0 Next Generation.

----------


## davef

Strange that Greeks score higher Southern European (79) than Sardinians (76)

----------


## Angela

> Those posted by OP and commented by you are the results of the old Geno test. Is still avalaible?
> 
> There Russians get 18% Southwest Asian and 25% Mediterranean, Germans get 17% Southwest Asian and 36% Mediterranean, British get 17% Southwest Asian and 33% Mediterranean
> 
> These below are the reference populations of the current Geno test: Geno 2.0 Next Generation.


Thanks for the information, Pax. I never took this test, so everything is second hand hearsay for me. 

So, on the old Geno test Tuscans had the same amount of SW Asian as Germans and less than Russians? If that's the case, if Germans get 17% SW Asian on the old test, perhaps NE Italians would get around the same. 

On the newer, and presumably improved test, the Tuscans are quite different from the mainland Greeks in having less Asia Minor, the same North African, and much more northern European ancestry, i.e. 31% to 7%, and more of the latter than Iberians as well: again, 31% to 7%. The North African is 9% not 2%.

These tests are all over the place, which is why I don't pay them too much mind.

I don't know if you've heard, but Sikelliot and Azzurro are still pushing their "significant", relatively "recent" Syrian, Lebanese, Carthaginian genetic input into Italians. Apparently, having that ancestry is like having cooties or something. 

I guess they're not using this test as support! :) As I've often said, people like this will promote the tests that support their agenda, and ignore the others.

The funniest thing I heard is that part of their "proof" is based on the so called "Syrian" and Carthaginian emperors. Obviously none of these geniuses knows the first thing about how you got to be emperor. It was all about enlisting in the army, rising to the ranks, gaining the trust and loyalty of your multi-ethnic troops and then, at a moment of crisis, maneuvering that into the purple. It had no connection whatsoever to any folk migration to Italy. These emperors from later centuries sometimes barely set foot in mainland Italy. A few never went there at all.

What a bunch of ignoramuses.

@Davef,

Southern European is not the same as Anatolian farmer or even Chl. European.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Strange that Greeks score higher Southern European (79) than Sardinians (76)


There Southern European doesn't equal Anatolian Farmer.

----------


## Angela

Great example of a cross post, Pax. You took the words right out of my mouth! :)

Yes, odd that someone would be getting results from the old test at this late date.

----------


## Jovialis

> Those posted by OP and commented by you are the results of the old Geno test. Is still avalaible?


Indeed, based on the results the OP posted, it is the old test, geno 1.0. They stopped selling it completely on November 21, 2016; however even before then, it would have been unusual to obtain that version since they had the other updated versions out way before that date. Now I believe they only sell the Helix version.

https://genographic.nationalgeograph...aq/?s=geno+1.0




> Yes, odd that someone would be getting results from the old test at this late date.


It is certainly very peculiar.

----------


## mwauthy

I wonder what they mean by “Southern Europe” because there are Iberian, Italian, and other Mediterranean influences in France and Belgium. Yet I only received 3% Southern Europe on Natgeo Next Generation.

----------


## Salento

> Indeed, based on the results the OP posted, it is the old test, geno 1.0. They stopped selling it completely on November 21, 2016; however even before then, it would have been hard to obtain that version since they had the other two updated versions out as well. Now I believe they only sell the Helix version.
> 
> https://genographic.nationalgeograph...aq/?s=geno+1.0
> 
> 
> It is certainly very peculiar.


Are they selling Helix in Europe too?

To whom doesn’t know: Helix for Greek and Tuscan ( I know you Know )

----------


## Azzurro

> Thanks for the information, Pax. I never took this test, so everything is second hand hearsay for me. 
> 
> So, on the old Geno test Tuscans had the same amount of SW Asian as Germans and less than Russians? If that's the case, if Germans get 17% SW Asian on the old test, perhaps NE Italians would get around the same. 
> 
> On the newer, and presumably improved test, the Tuscans are quite different from the mainland Greeks in having less Asia Minor, the same North African, and much more northern European ancestry, i.e. 31% to 7%, and more of the latter than Iberians as well: again, 31% to 7%. The North African is 9% not 2%.
> 
> These tests are all over the place, which is why I don't pay them too much mind.
> 
> I don't know if you've heard, but Sikelliot and Azzurro are still pushing their "significant", relatively "recent" Syrian, Lebanese, Carthaginian genetic input into Italians. Apparently, having that ancestry is like having cooties or something. 
> ...


If your going to talk bad about me at least use exactly what I said. Your changing and manipulating what I said. 

When did I ever say having Levantine or East Mediterranean dna is like having the cooties or something? Get it through your THICK SKULL I AM NOT A NORDICIST, I am actually very dark for an Italian, growing up and to this day people often think i’m Arab or Latino. What pisses me off is people who test their dna act mortified when they get anything from the Middle East whether its autosomal or uniparental markers. The fact is there is recent dna from the Middle East in Southern whether people like it or not.

Lol are joking? I tested on Nat Geo myself, also my uncle and 2 friends on Nat Geo. This is where I scored 29% Asia Minor and you created a big stink because you thought I was lying about my result. Southern Italians score well over 20% Asia Minor on Nat Geo 2.0 Next.

Again shows you pick and choose what you want to say, I excluded the Carthigians from my point, and the Severan dynasty was in context to explain my point.

But hey what else can I expect from a Fetusa like yourself.

----------


## AdeoF

those tests do not look very accurate at all. Like how would a average french and Sardinian person (which is higher then Iberian??) would have North African in them. Iberian admixture for western and UK & Ireland is low (funny that my admixture looks very different from that), even the Tuscan one looks a little off. 

Na i don't like Geno 2.0

----------


## Angela

> I wonder what they mean by “Southern Europe” because there are Iberian, Italian, and other Mediterranean influences in France and Belgium. Yet I only received 3% Southern Europe on Natgeo Next Generation.


If a Gascon tested I'm sure he'd score a lot of Southern European, going by the academic analysis of that sample from southwestern France. I'm sure if they go one from Provence it would be about the same. I doubt even a pure French Canadian has the same genetics. From my understanding most of the settlers in New France were from northwestern France, so I would think they'd get a lot of English as well as French. Is that incorrect? 

Plus, you have to understand how clusters work. Everything depends on where you put your centrums and what reference samples you use.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Indeed, based on the results the OP posted, it is the old test, geno 1.0. They stopped selling it completely on November 21, 2016; however even before then, it would have been unusual to obtain that version since they had the other updated versions out way before that date. 
> 
> https://genographic.nationalgeograph...aq/?s=geno+1.0
> 
> 
> It is certainly very peculiar.



Indeed Jovialis, certainly very peculiar.





> Now I believe they only sell the Helix version.





> Are they selling Helix in Europe too?
> 
> To whom doesn’t know: Helix for Greek and Tuscan ( I know you Know )



It seems that Helix is only for US, while only Geno 2.0 Next Generation has the international delivery.

https://shop.nationalgeographic.com/...aphic-2.0-kits

----------


## Jovialis

> If your going to talk bad about me at least use exactly what I said. Your changing and manipulating what I said. 
> 
> When did I ever say having Levantine or East Mediterranean dna is like having the cooties or something? Get it through your THICK SKULL I AM NOT A NORDICIST, I am actually very dark for an Italian, growing up and to this day people often think i’m Arab or Latino. What pisses me off is people who test their dna act mortified when they get anything from the Middle East whether its autosomal or uniparental markers. The fact is there is recent dna from the Middle East in Southern whether people like it or not.
> 
> Lol are joking? I tested on Nat Geo myself, also my uncle and 2 friends on Nat Geo. This is where I scored 29% Asia Minor and you created a big stink because you thought I was lying about my result. Southern Italians score well over 20% Asia Minor on Nat Geo 2.0 Next.
> 
> Again shows you pick and choose what you want to say, I excluded the Carthigians from my point, and the Severan dynasty was in context to explain my point.
> 
> But hey what else can I expect from a Fetusa like yourself.


I'm southern Italian, and I score *0%* Asia minor according to their criteria.

Your results sound fake.

----------


## Azzurro

> I'm southern Italian, and I score *0%* Asia minor according to their criteria.
> 
> Your results sound fake.


Nat Geo Geno 2.0 is different than Helix, it’s equivalent to MyOrigins 1.0 on Ftdna.

----------


## Jovialis

> Nat Geo Geno 2.0 is different than Helix, it’s equivalent to MyOrigins 1.0 on Ftdna.


What difference does it make when the fact remains that they have Asia minor as a component that they assign people?

----------


## Azzurro

> What difference does it make when the fact remains that they have Asia minor as a component that they assign people?


They probably changed the reference or sample population for Asia Minor.

----------


## Jovialis

> They probably changed the reference or sample population for Asia Minor.


You're really grasping at straws to make your case.

----------


## Azzurro

> You're really grasping at straws to make your case.


No because I actually receieved 29% Asia Minor.

91260604-1DB0-48F5-B49F-7620A1CDFD2E.jpg

----------


## Jovialis

> No because I actually receieved 29% Asia Minor.
> 
> 91260604-1DB0-48F5-B49F-7620A1CDFD2E.jpg


Maybe you're not a real southern Italian.

----------


## Azzurro

> Maybe you're not a real southern Italian.


I could say the same for you, what makes my results atypical and not yours?

----------


## Angela

> If your going to talk bad about me at least use exactly what I said. Your changing and manipulating what I said. 
> 
> When did I ever say having Levantine or East Mediterranean dna is like having the cooties or something? Get it through your THICK SKULL I AM NOT A NORDICIST, I am actually very dark for an Italian, growing up and to this day people often think i’m Arab or Latino. What pisses me off is people who test their dna act mortified when they get anything from the Middle East whether its autosomal or uniparental markers. The fact is there is recent dna from the Middle East in Southern whether people like it or not.
> 
> Lol are joking? I tested on Nat Geo myself, also my uncle and 2 friends on Nat Geo. This is where I scored 29% Asia Minor and you created a big stink because you thought I was lying about my result. Southern Italians score well over 20% Asia Minor on Nat Geo 2.0 Next.
> 
> Again shows you pick and choose what you want to say, I excluded the Carthigians from my point, and the Severan dynasty was in context to explain my point.
> 
> But hey what else can I expect from a Fetusa like yourself.


First of all, I don't care which "foreign" Emperors you're discussing. They all became emperors the same way. It didn't involve, in *any* of the cases you mentioned,* any migration of their ethnicity to mainland Italy. So, it's irrelevant in the context of explaining Italian genetics.* Can you understand that? Only someone with an agenda would claim it is relevant, that or someone with no knowledge of the Roman Empire or ancient history.

As to your "genetics" arguments, such as they are, you may be just a naive Canadian with absolutely no understanding of the history or pre-history of his ancestors who has been taken for a ride by Sikeliot, also known as Portuguese Princess and other idiotic pseudonyms. Why the hell do you think he spent tens of thousands of posts trying to prove that southern Italians (and in the beginning all Italians) had more "Middle Eastern" than Iberians? If you think he did it because he thought it was a great thing to have I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you. 

Perhaps you were open to their idiocy, and ignored the prejudice that he and his followers exhibit, if you knew of it, most of it being more cloaked now, because you have experienced some discrimination because of your appearance, and have decided to fight it by embracing what* you think* it means. It's possible, I suppose. There are Jewish people who are the willing tools of Nordicists too, and Central Asians like Afghans, who are considered little better than animals by the Russians, but who spout Eastern European "Aryan" propaganda. 

Regardless, I don't care how you justify yourself to yourself. The fact remains that you don't know what you're talking about. Your knowledge of Italian or world history and archaeology in general would fit into a thimble. 

As for your Nat Geo results,* I was talking about the results of Northeast Italians.* In your wildest imagination do you think you would have results similar to those of anyone from northeastern Italy? *I never mentioned southern Italians.
*
Angela: "


> I would actually be quite surprised if someone from Northeastern Italy got results like these. Those are close to the results for Tuscans, but Northeastern Italians are quite different from Tuscans


Plus, I don't know which iteration of the test you took. Perhaps it was the old one which they replaced. I know there are southern Italians who have taken the most recent iteration of the test who get very low Asia Minor, not that it matters one way or the other to me. 

I can't explain your results. I have no way of knowing the origin of your ancestors from Italy. I have no way of even verifying that you are indeed 100% southern Italian in ancestry. Maybe you're half Lebanese or other Middle Eastern. I've been burned numerous times thinking someone was legit, only to find out that he or she was not the person he or she claimed to me. On the internet, people can assume any identity they please.


*Perhaps, if you're legit, you should be asking yourself why you want to believe that one particular set of results is the only correct one*, especially since the company no longer stands behind it. Perhaps you should also remember that *some of those early results were based on an algorithm provided by Dr. McDonald, who was not a geneticist, and who included Ashkenazi Jews in the Middle Eastern/Asia Minor cluster. Any Europeans with ancestry similar to the "Non-Jewish" Ashkenazi ancestry would get part of their genome assigned to the Middle East.* For God's sake, these are rookie mistakes. We know better now.


Or maybe, as I've pointed out,* these tests are all over the place and to rely on them too much makes no sense*. 




> Azzurro: They probably changed the reference or sample population for Asia Minor.


*Prove it*. Prove that it isn't they finally took Ashkenazi Jews out of the Middle Eastern sample, where they never should have been.

Finally, it's one thing to question someone's knowledge and expertise, or their associations, especially if they are with noted racists. It's another thing to call someone a foul, filthy name. You're so lame, btw. You can't even get the slang Sicilian word spelled correctly. Yeah, you're some tough Sicilian. 

There will, of course, be consequences. Temper, temper.

----------


## Salento

> I could say the same for you, what makes my results atypical and not yours?


I’m sorry, my results are very similar to Jovalis. 
They are different test versions, not to be compare them as equal.

----------


## Azzurro

> First of all, I don't care which "foreign" Emperors you're discussing. They all became emperors the same way. It didn't involve, in the cases you mentioned, any migration of their ethnicity to mainland Italy. So, it's irrelevant in the context of explaining Italian genetics. Can you understand that? Only someone with an agenda would claim it is relevant, that or someone with no knowledge of the Roman Empire or ancient history.
> 
> As to your "genetics" arguments, such as they are, you may be just a naive Canadian with absolutely no understanding of the history or pre-history of his ancestors who has been taken for a ride by Sikeliot, also known as Portuguese Princess and other idiotic pseudonyms. Why the hell do you think he spent tens of thousands of posts trying to prove that southern Italians (and in the beginning all Italians) had more "Middle Eastern" than Iberians? If you think he did it because he thought it was a great thing to have I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you. 
> 
> Perhaps you were open to their idiocy, and ignored the prejudice that he and his followers exhibit, if you knew of it, most of it being more cloaked now, because you have experienced some discrimination because of your appearance, and have decided to fight it by embracing what you think it means. It's possible, I suppose. There are Jewish people who are the willing tools of Nordicists too, and Central Asians like Afghans, who are considered little better than animals by the Russians, but spout Eastern European "Aryan" propaganda. It's possible, even if unlikely.
> 
> Regardless, I don't care how you justify yourself to yourself. The fact remains that you don't know what you're talking about. Your knowledge of Italian or world history and archaeology in general would fit into a thimble. 
> 
> As for your Nat Geo results, I was talking about the results of Northeast Italians. In your wildest imagination do you think you would have results similar to those of anyone from northeastern Italy? I never mentioned southern Italians.
> ...


It can be spelt both Fetusa or Fitusa and stop acting innocent you have insulted me many times, you literally called me ignorant right before! 

P.S. I was not talking about the Northeastern Italian result, I was referring to your comment about me and Sikeliot.

----------


## Azzurro

> I’m sorry, my results are very similar to Jovalis. 
> They are different test versions, not to be compare them as equal.


Nothing to be sorry about :) That was my point that the test results changed from Geno 2.0 to Helix.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> It can be spelt both Fetusa or Fitusa and stop acting innocent you have insulted me many times, you literally called me ignorant right before!


Ignorant is not an insult. Fitusa is.

----------


## Azzurro

> Ignorant is not an offense. Fitusa is.


Well to me Ignorant is an insult

----------


## Angela

> Well to me Ignorant is an insult


You and I both know how different they are, that is if you're really Sicilian or know anything about Sicilian culture. Develop some self-control; in real life the consequences are much more severe.

----------


## Azzurro

> You and I both know how different they are, that is if you're really Sicilian or know anything about Sicilian culture. Develop some self-control; in real life the consequences are much more severe.


Can I ask why do you have to throw an extra shot all the time? "that is if you're really Sicilian or know anything about Sicilian culture" was that really neccessary you couldn't have left it how you originally wrote it.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Well to me Ignorant is an insult


Ille nihil dubitat qui nullam scientiam habet.

Qui incipit dubitare, incipit sapere.

----------


## Angela

> Nothing to be sorry about :) That was my point that the test results changed from Geno 2.0 to Helix.


Your point was that Jovialis' results must be fake if he has no Asia Minor. Guess not. The point is also that the test of which you're so enamored is no longer offered. I wonder why that is? 

Maybe because it was idiotic to include Ashkenazim, who may be 50% Southern European, as a reference sample for the Near East?

One thing we know: they think their current algorithm is better.




> Azzurro: Can I ask why do you have to throw an extra shot all the time? "that is if you're really Sicilian or know anything about Sicilian culture" was that really neccessary you couldn't have left it how you originally wrote it


Unfortunately, even I sometimes forget things. 

Yes, it was really necessary. No one two or three generations removed from Italy, who can't speak the language or even spell the word "blue", who hasn't extensively studied Italian history or culture is "Italian" or "Sicilian" or whatever he claims to be. You're a Canadian pretending to a knowledge of things Italian which you don't have, and it's damn annoying.

----------


## Azzurro

> Your point was that Jovialis' results must be fake if he has no Asia Minor. Guess not. The point is also that the test of which you're so enamored is no longer offered. I wonder why that is? 
> 
> Maybe because it was idiotic to include Ashkenazim, who may be 50% Southern European, as a reference sample for the Near East?
> 
> One thing we know: they think their current algorithm is better.


Nope my point was that Helix results are different to Geno 2.0, I never said his results were fake, in fact he said my result is fake and said maybe I am not a real Southern Italian and "I answered him I could say the same for you". So technically he is the one who accused my results to be fake.

Again your taking my words out of context, its completely rebranding what I said.

Maybe the Helix algorithm is better but that's not the point of the argument

Maybe you and Jovialis were right the whole time ;)

----------


## Angela

> Nope my point was that Helix results are different to Geno 2.0, I never said his results were fake, in fact he said my result is fake and said maybe I am not a real Southern Italian and "I answered him I could say the same for you". So technically he is the one who accused my results to be fake.
> 
> Again your taking my words out of context, its completely rebranding what I said.
> 
> Maybe the Helix algorithm is better but that's not the point of the argument


Nothing will change the fact that for your own reasons you want those results to be correct, but not ones that show much lower "Middle Eastern" for Southern Italians. 

That smacks of agenda, not objectivity. 

All I know is that if a company changes their algorithm it's a good bet they think they can improve on it. I also know that if your results were based on a test which had Ashkenazim as a reference population for "Middle East" or "Asia Minor", then the results are b.s. Period.

----------


## Azzurro

> Your point was that Jovialis' results must be fake if he has no Asia Minor. Guess not. The point is also that the test of which you're so enamored is no longer offered. I wonder why that is? 
> 
> Maybe because it was idiotic to include Ashkenazim, who may be 50% Southern European, as a reference sample for the Near East?
> 
> One thing we know: they think their current algorithm is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, even I sometimes forget things. 
> ...


who are you to say I am not Italian or Sicilian, your not somebody who decides what I am ethnicially, I’m Italian period whether you like it or not.

----------


## mwauthy

> If a Gascon tested I'm sure he'd score a lot of Southern European, going by the academic analysis of that sample from southwestern France. I'm sure if they go one from Provence it would be about the same. I doubt even a pure French Canadian has the same genetics. From my understanding most of the settlers in New France were from northwestern France, so I would think they'd get a lot of English as well as French. Is that incorrect? 
> 
> Plus, you have to understand how clusters work. Everything depends on where you put your centrums and what reference samples you use.


I agree with you that it depends a lot on the clusters and reference samples and on the length of the dna segment being analyzed. A company like Gencove splits France into 3 regions and I get 27% Southwestern and 7% Northern Italian. Another company like FTDNA includes all of France with Central Europe and I get 0% Iberian and 10% Southeastern. I think I have some French farmer genes that are similar to people in the Iberian Peninsula but that it’s thousands of years old since the connection. So both companies are correct in a sense.

You are correct that French Canadians came primarily from West/Central and North/West France and they do score relatively high English percentages.

----------


## Norditaliano

Angela I have done the test on 2015.

GREEK

%


Mediterranean




54%



Northern European




28%



Southwest Asian




17%






YOU

%


Mediterranean




50%



Northern European




31%



Southwest Asian




17%



Ops, when I have done copy the graphic was ok...

----------


## Sile

I am amazed with the person who rated post #1 with a negative, when the person was showing his results and asking for aid..........

----------


## Sile

> Hallo to all, sorry for my English.
> I have done the test with Geno.
> The results are 50% mediterranean, 31% northern Europe, 17% southwest Asia.
> I'm Italian from the north east of Italy.
> I need help for the results, thank you.


I get these



Mediterranean 48%

Northern European 33%

Southwest Asian 18%



Your First Reference Population: German

Your Second Reference Population: Tuscan (Italy)

----------


## Norditaliano

> I get these
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean 48%
> 
> Northern European 33%
> 
> Southwest Asian 18%
> ...


You too Sile have done the old Geno test?
Are you Australian with Italian origin? Sile is a river of Veneto region.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> You too Sile have done the old Geno test?
> Are you Australian with Italian origin? Sile is a river of Veneto region.


Sile is Venetian/northeastern Italian.




> Angela I have done the test on 2015.


And did you receive your results three years later?

----------


## Norditaliano

> Sile is Venetian/northeastern Italian.
> 
> 
> 
> And did you receive your results three years later?


No, I only have find this forum few days ago.

----------


## mwauthy

> I get these
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean 48%
> 
> Northern European 33%
> 
> Southwest Asian 18%
> ...


I did the Next Generation non Helix test only and my first reference population was German as well. Looks like a lot changed between the original older test and the Next Generation test. My scores are:

West and Central Europe: 44%
Great Britain and Ireland: 39%
Eastern Europe: 5%
Jewish Diaspora: 3%
Southern Europe: 3%
Asia Minor: 3%
Scandinavia: 2%

----------


## Regio X

> Hallo to all, sorry for my English.
> I have done the test with Geno.
> The results are 50% mediterranean, 31% northern Europe, 17% southwest Asia.
> I'm Italian from the north east of Italy.
> I need help for the results, thank you.


Could you tell us where in NE Italy you are (or your ancestors were) from, out of curiosity?

----------


## Norditaliano

> Could you tell us where in NE Italy you are (or your ancestors were) from, out of curiosity?


I'm from Paduan "contado", and you?

----------


## Pax Augusta

> No, I only have find this forum few days ago.





> I'm from Paduan "contado", and you?


Interesting, so you live in Padua, right?

It took you a long time to find this site.

----------


## Norditaliano

> Interesting, so you live in Padua, right?
> 
> It took you a long time to find this site.


In the "contado", not in Padua.

----------


## Sile

> You too Sile have done the old Geno test?
> Are you Australian with Italian origin? Sile is a river of Veneto region.


hi
Family is still in Ponzano Veneto and before this Villorba and before this Musano and even earlier Trevignano
http://www.comuneponzanoveneto.it/le...-veneto.html-0
My family along with 35 other families are written in this book for last 200 years

----------


## Sile

> In the "contado", not in Padua.


which town is closer in the condato for you apart for padova

----------


## Regio X

> I'm from Paduan "contado", and you?


Ancestry from TV (mainly), BL, MN, PD; a bit more distant from PN too; and far ancestry also from VI and UD.

I haven't tested with Geno, then I can't help here.

----------


## Norditaliano

> which town is closer in the condato for you apart for padova


I live near the Euganean hills.

----------


## davef

> who are you to say I am not Italian or Sicilian, your not somebody who decides what I am ethnicially, I’m Italian period whether you like it or not.


why do you have a green username? I would like to know how to change the color of mine

----------


## Azzurro

> why do you have a green username? I would like to know how to change the color of mine


I got because I have am a Y-DNA researcher.

----------


## davef

> I got because I have am a Y-DNA researcher.


Thanks! Gave you an upvote

----------


## Azzurro

> Thanks! Gave you an upvote


My pleasure, I gave you two :)

----------


## Sile

> I got because I have am a Y-DNA researcher.


What does this mean?....are you registered with someone?

----------


## Sile

> I live near the Euganean hills.


Euganei people ( indigenous people )................the original tribe and sub tribes of late bronze age name for the lands of Veneto and Friuli, ................before the Venetic arrived.

99% positive that Venetic language was originally the same as the older Euganei language.

----------


## alexfritz

the Genographic Project has two Next Generation tests, one is the 'helix kit' for USA customers only and processed at a lab in san diego,CA and the other is the 'international kit' for all other countries + canada and processed at a lab in houston,TX (genebygene/partnershipFTDNA); the 'international kit' is the original version based on >700,000SNPs and its '_regional ancestry_' is based on 18 global regions;

so it is not only a different version/algorithm it is two different labs altogether, the format/presentation of the results are however the same/standard for both helix and international at the Genographic Project;

PS: personally i think the Geno2.0 'international kit' (cant/didnt test helix) is one of the best and most corresponding to academic standard, especially the downstream uniparental markers are second to none(+FTDNA transfer); for that money ~120euros(149USD) getting so much, top; my opinion;

----------

